#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Is er een genezing voor zwarte magie?

## Medea-Sefieroth

Is er een genezing voor zwarte magie? 










Vraag: Ik heb een vraagje over zwarte magie er gaan altijd verhalen rond over zwarte magie in Marokko,dat er mensen op vakantie gaan en dan ziek terugkomen, of met een verhaal terugkomen dat er iets met hun gedaan is,of met hun gebeurd is,wat eigenlijk niet normaal of natuurlijk is. Nou mijn vraag is aan u,als ik aan zwarte magie (Si7er) denk waar moet ik aan denken,en hoe moet ik me beschermen tegen zwarte magie, en wat deed onze profeet voor een bescherming,en als je word getroffen door zwarte magie wat is het medicijn daarvoor. 

Antwoord:

In de naam van Allah de Erbarmer de meest Barmhartige. 

Er zijn verschillende soorten manieren om zwarte magie te verwijderen: 
Door te vinden waar de magir, de betovering heeft neergezet, zoals het gebruiken van de haren van desbetreffende persoon die geraakt is door magie en deze te plaatsen in een put..etc. Zoals overgeleverd is in de verzameling van de authentieke ahadith van moesliem dat de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem) betoverd was door een professionele joodse magir die labied ibn Al a'sam heet.(zie Allo'loe' wal mardjaan, kietaaboe assalaam hadith nt. 1416). Hij zette de betovering in een put die naderhand door Djibriel blootgesteld was aan de profeet die de metgezellen beval om het te vernietigen. Als hetgeen waarmee de betovering plaats heeft gevonden, gevonden wordt dient deze vernietigd; verbrand en/of begraven te worden. 
Wanneer de magir die de betovering heeft verzorgd bekend is, dient men hem te bevelen om de magie die hij veroorzaakt heeft te verwijderen en anders wordt hij onthoofd. Wanneer hij de betovering verwijderd wordt hij toch onthoofd ook als hij berouw heeft getoond, dit wordt niet van hem aanvaard. Zoals Omar (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) gedaan heeft, er is overgeleverd dat de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem) gezegd heeft:"De straf van de magir is een slag met de zwaard". Toen 'Hafsa de moeder van de gelovigen de vrouw van de profeet (Moge Allah tevreden met haar zijn) achterkwam dat n van haar werksters gebruik maakte van magie, had ze haar gexecuteerd. In onze tijd kan niet iedereen een andere executeren, dit dient te geschieden door de gezaghebber. 
Reciteren van de Qor'aan, dit heeft een grote invloed om magie te verwijderen: dit houdt in dat er gereciteerd moet worden voor de geraakte persoon in zijn aanwezigheid of in een emmer water met Ayat Al koersie en de verzen die gebruikt worden om magie te verwijderen, waaronder een paar verzen uit soerat Al A'raaf, Yoenoes, Tha-ha, en daarbij Soerat al kafieroen, soerat al-ikhlas en al mo'awwidatayn. Degene die reciteert dient Allah te smeken om desbetreffende persoon die geraakt is door magie te genezen. Vooral de smeekgebed van de profeet (Allah's vrede en genade zij met hem): "Allhoemma rabba annas adh-hebie al ba's washfie anta asshaafie, laa shiefaa'a iella shiefaa'oeka, shiefaa'an laa yoghaadieroe saqama" (O Allah Heer der mensen, verwijder de ziekte, en genees U bent de Genezer, er is geen genezing behalve Uw genezing, een genezing in plaats van de ziekte". Djbriel heeft de boodschapper van Allah (Allah's vrede zij met hem) genezen met de volgende smeekgebed:"Bismillahie orqieka mien koellie shay'ien yo'dhieka wa mien sharrie koellie nafsien aw 3aynie 7aasidien, allahoe yoshfieka, bismillahie orqika" En dat herhaalde hij drie keer. "In de naam van Allah genees ik jou tegen alle ziekten die jou overkomen. tegen alle jaloerse zielen en bozen ogen, Allah geneest jou, In de naam van Allah genees ik jou" 

Degene die voor de getroffene door magie de Qor'aan reciteert, dient Soerat Al ikhlas en Al mo'awwiedatayn drie keer te lezen daarbij ook de genoemde Qor'aan verzen en soera's moeten in water die vervolgens gedronken moet worden door desbetreffende persoon die geraakt is door magie. Met de rest van het water dient hij zich ermee te wassen, n of meerderen malen zolang het nodig is. 

Met Allah's hulp zal hiermee in shaa Allah het kwade verwijderd worden. Dit hebben verschillende geleerden genoemd en onder hen valt ook sheikh Abderrahman ibn Hassan (Moge Allah Zijn barmhartigheid op zijn ziel neerdalen) in zijn boek: "Fat'h Al madjied fie kietaab attawhied. 
De vierde mogelijkheid is dat de persoon die door magie geraakt is, 7 groene lotusboombladen moet nemen vervolgens dient hij deze fijn te malen en te mengen met water. Daarna dient men de eerder genoemde aya's, soerat en smeekbedes te reciteren in het water. Hij dient dan van het water te drinken en met de rest zichzelf te wassen. Dit helpt ook degene die getroffen is door de magie die de man onthoud van het geslachtsgemeenschap met zijn vrouw. De aya's die gelezen moeten worden in het water die gemengd is met cactusbladen voor degene die getroffen is door magie, of benvloedt door magie om geen geslachtsgemeenschap te kunnen hebben met zijn vrouw, zijn als volgt: 
Soerat al Fatiha . 
Het reciteren van Ayat Al koursi, aya 255 van soerat Al baqarah:" Allahoe Laa ielaaha iellaa hoewa, Al 'hayyoe Al qayyoem. Laa ta'khodoho sienatoen walaa nawm. Lahoe maafie ssamaaawaatie wa maa fiel ard. Men dhe elladhie yashfa'oe 'iendahoe iella bie'iednieh. Ya'lamoe maa bayna aydiehiem wamaa khalfahoem. Walaa yoeh'ietoena bieshay'ien mien 'ielmiehie iella biemaa shaa'. Wassie'a korsieyyoehoe assamaawaatie wal ard, walaa ya'oedoehoe h'iehdoehoema, wa hoewa al 'aliyyoe al 'adhziem. Allah, er is geen God dan Hij, de Levende, de Zelfbestandige, sluimer noch slaap kan Hem treffen.Aan Hem behoort toe wat er in de hemelen en wat er op de aarde is. Wie is degene die voorspraak doet bij Hem zonder Zijn verlof? Hij kent wat er voor hen is en wat achterhen is. En zij kunnen niets van Zijn kennis omvatten, behalve wat Hij wil. En Zetel strekt zich uit over Hemelen en de Aarde en het waken over beide vermoeit Hem niet; Hij is de Verhevene, de Almachtige.(Al Baqarah:255).

----------


## Medea-Sefieroth

Het reciteren van Een paar verzen uit Soerat Al A'raaf en dat zijn de volgende:"Qaala ien koenta dji'ta bie-aayatien fa'tie biehaaa, ien koenta miena assaadiqieen. Fa alqaa 'assaahoe fa iedhaaa hia thoe'baanoen moebien. Wa naza'a yadahoe fa'iedaa hia baydaaa'oe liennaadhierien. Qaala al mala'oe mien qawmie fier'awna ienna haada lasieh'roen 'aliem. Wa djaaa'a asah'aratoe fier'awna qaaaloee ienna lanaa la adjran ien koenna nah'noe al ghaaliebien. Qaala na'am wa iennakoem lamiena al moeqarrabien. Qaaloe yaa moesaaa iemmaaa an toelqia wa iemmaaa an nakoena nah'noe al moelqieen. Qaala alqoe falammaaa alqaw sah'aroe a'yoena annaasie wastarhaboeehoem wa djaaa'oe biesieh'rien 'adhiem. Wa awh'aynaaa iellaa moeesaa an alqie 'asaaaka, fa iedaa hia talqafoe maa ya'fieqoen. Fawaqa'a alh'aqqoe wa bathala maa kaanoe ya'maloen. Fagholieboee hoenaalieka wanqalaboee ssaaghierien. Wa oelqieya ssah'aratoe saaadjiedien. Qaaloeee aamanna bierabbie al 'aalamien. Rabbie moeesaa wa haaroen. "Hij (fir'awn) zei:"Als jij met een teken bent gekomen, kom er dan mee, als jij tot de waarachtigen behoort.". Toen wierp hij (Moessa) zijn staf, en toen werd deze een duidelijke slang. En hij haalde zijn hand tevoorschijn, en toen werd deze witstralend voor de toeschouwers. De vooraanstaande van Fir'awn's volk zeiden:"voorwaar, dit is een kundige tovenaar! Hij wil jullie uit jullie land verdrijven!" (fir'awn vroeg :Smilie: "wat raden jullie aan?". Zij zeiden:"Geef hem en zijn broeder uitstel, in stuur verzamelaars naar de steden. Opdat zij alle vaardige tovenaars tot u brengen." En de tovenaars kwamen tot Fir'awn, zij zeiden:"voorwaar, is er voor ons zeker een beloning als wij de winnaars zijn." Hij (fir'awn) zei:"ja, en voorwaar, jullie zullen tot de nabijen behoren." Zij zeiden:"O Moessa, werp jij (eerst) of werpen wij?". Hij zei:"werpt" toen zij dan wierpen, betoverden zij de ogen van de mensen en joegen hen angst aan met geweldige tovenarij. En wij openbaarden aan Moessa:"werp jou staf!" en toen verslond deze wat zij met hun bedrog hadden gemaakt. Toen werd de waarheid tijdelijk, en bleek wat zij (de tovenaars) plachten te doen valsheid te zijn. Zij werden daar verslagen, en zij keerden vernederd terug. En de (tot inkeer gekomen) tovenaars wierpen zich (als in de salat) neer. Zij zeiden:"Wij geloven in de Heer der Werelden. De Heer van Moessa en Haroen." Soerat Al A'raaf aya 106-122. 
Het reciteren van een paar verzen uit Soerat Yoenoes en het zijn:"wa qaala fir'awnoe 'toenie biekoellie saah'ierien 'aliem, falamma djaa'a assah'aratoe qaala lahoem moessaa alqoee maaa antoem moelqoen, falammaaa alqaw qaala moessa maa dji'toem biehie assieh'ra. ienna Allaha sayoebtieloehoe ienna Allaha laa yoesslieh'oe 'amala Almoefsiedien wa yoeh'ieqqoe Allah Alh'aqqa biekaliemaatiehie walaw karieha al moedjriemoen" "En fir'aun zei:"Brengt mij alle vakkundige tovenaars." Toen dan alle tovenaars waren gekomen, zei Moessa tot gen:"Werpt dat wat jullie (willen) werpen." Toen zij dan hadden geworpen, zei Moessa:"Wat jullie hebben gebracht is tovenarij, voorwaar, Allah zal het teniet doen. Voorwaar, Allah laat de werken van de verderfzaaiers niet voortbestaan." En Allah vestigt de Waarheid met Zijn woorden, ook al hebben de misdadigers er een afkeer van." Soerat Yoenoes, aya 79-82 
Het reciteren van de volgende verzen uit Soerat Tha-ha:"Qaaloe ya moeessaa iemmaaa an toelqia wa iemmaaa ana nakoena awwala men alqa. Qaaka bal alqo, fa iedha h'iebaaloehoem wa 'iessieyoehoem yogayyaloe ielayhie mien sih'riehiem annaha tas'a. fa-awdjasa fie nafsiehie giefatan moessa. Qolna laa tagaf iennaka anta al a'laa. Wa alqie maa fie yamienieka talqaf maa sana'oe iennamaa ssana'oe kaydoe saah'ier wa laa yoflieh'oe assaah'ieroe h'aytoe ataa" "Zij zeiden:"O Moessa, of jij werpt, of zijn wij het die het eerst werpen?" Hij zei:"Werpt maar." En toen scheen het hem toe dat hun touwen en hun staven zich door hun tovenarij voortbewogen. Toen voelde Moessa vrees in zich opkomen. Wij (Allah) zeiden:"Vrees niet! Voorwaar, jij zult de overhand krijgen. Werp neer wat in jouw rechterhand is, het zal wat zij wrochtten verslinden. Voorwaar, wat zij wrochtten is slechts een list van een tovenaar. En de tovenaar wint niet, hoe hij het ook doet." Soerat Tha-ha aya 65-69. 
Soerat Al kafiroen:"Qol yaa ayyoeha Al kaafieroen. Laa a'boedoe maa ta'boedoen. Wa laa antoem 'aabiedoen maa a'boed. Wa laa anaa 'aabiedoen maa a'bbadtoem. Wa laa antoem 'aabiedoena ma a'boed. Lakoem dienoekoem wa lia dien. "Zeg (O Moahmmed):"O ongelovigen. Ik aanbid niet wat jullie aanbidden. En jullie zijn geen aanbidders van wat ik aanbid. En ik zal nooit een aanbidder worden van wat jullie aanbidden. En jullie zullen nooit aanbidders worden van wat ik aanbid. Daarom, voor jullie jullie godsdienst en voor mij mijn godsdienst." Soerat al kafieroen aya 1-6 Het reciteren van Soerat al okhlas en Al mo'awiedatayn (Soerat Al falaq en Annas) drie keer: "qol hoewa Allahoe ah'ad. Allahoe assamad. Lem Yalied wa lem yoelad. Wa lem yakoen lahoe koefoewan ah'ad" "Zeg:"Hij is Allah, de Enige. Allah is de Enige van Wie al het geschapene afhankelijk is. Hij heeft niet verwekt en is niet verwekt. En niet een is aan Hem gelijkwaardig."Soerat Al ikhlaas. "Qol a'oedhoe bierabbie Al falaq. Mien sharrie maa galaq. Wa mien sharrie ghaasiqien iedhaa waqab. Wa mien sharrie annafaathaatie fiel 'oqad. Wa mien sharrie h'aasiedien idha h'assad" Zeg:"Ik zoek bescherming bij de Heer der dageraad. Tegen het kwaad dat Hij geschapen heeft. En tegen het kwaad van de donkere nacht wanneer hij aanbreekt. En tegen het kwaad van hen die op knopen blazen. En tegen het kwaad van jaloerse wanneer deze jaloers is"Soerat Al falaq. "Qol A'oedhoe bierabbie annaas. Maliekie Annaas. Iellahie annaas. Mien sharrie alwaswaas al khannaas. Alladhie yoewaswisoe fie sodoorie annaas. Miena al djiennatie wannaas" "zeg:"Ik zoek bescherming bij de Heer van de mensen. De koning van de mensen. De God van de mensen. Tegen het kwaad van de wegsluipende influisteraar. Degene die in de harten van de mensen influistert. Van de Djinn's en de mensen. Soerat Annas. 
Het lezen van een paar smeekbeden, zie bij punt 3 Uit het boek, kietaab fatwa wa maqaalaat moetanawie'a van sheikh AbdelAziz ben baaz moge Allah Zijn barmhartigheid op zijn ziel neerdalen Blz 144 


En Allah en Zijn boodschapper weten het beste. 

Cyber-imam, Het team van al-Islaam.com

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Medea-Sefieroth_ 
> *In onze tijd kan niet iedereen een andere executeren, dit dient te geschieden door de gezaghebber.*


Ik zal ze even bellen. Overigens vind ik dit soort oplossingen voor zwarte magie zelf ook zwarte magie. Volgens mij kan je je er beter verre van houden.

Simon

----------


## Medea-Sefieroth

> _Geplaatst door J.M.T._ 
> *Medea,
> 
> "Zwarte" magie! Dat is racistisch dat mag niet in Nederland. Zwarte Piet en Zo Zwart als een Turk mag ook niet meer. Zwart = Out! Zwart bestaat niet meer dus maak je niet ongerust.
> 
> Hoe bestaat het dat iemand in die nonsense kan geloven! Dan doen Nederlanders al lang niet meer (ja, voor de middel-eeuwen).
> 
> En waar komt die zwarte magie dan vandaan? Niet uit 'moslim kringen' neem ik aan?
> 
> ...




Jij bent wel een rare hoor! Wie gebruikt er zijn echte voornaam en familienaam op een forum>>>???????!!!!! Ik niet hoor. Medea is een figuur uit de Griekse mythologie en Sefieroth is een Joodse benaming voor de emanatieleer van God![Kabbalah]



dus Sefieroth is geen familienaam!  :haha:   :haha:   :haha:  En ik ben wel degelijk een blanke Nederlandse

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *
> Kan het zijn dat je voornaamste bijdrage aan deze site eruit bestaat de inhoud van de hele universiteitsbibliotheek van Al-Azhar erop te downloaden?*


Ja bronvermelding hoort wel bij de netiquette Medea! 

Simon

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door J.M.T._ 
> *Medea is een imam. Wist je dat niet? Hij is heel goed in scannen maar daar is ook wel alles mee gezegd.*


Nee wist ik niet. Hoe kom je daarbij? Vandaar dat belerende en al die aanwijzingen op wie je wel en niet mag reageren ?

Simon

----------


## Medea-Sefieroth

> _Geplaatst door J.M.T._ 
> *Medea is een imam. Wist je dat niet? Hij is heel goed in scannen maar daar is ook wel alles mee gezegd.*










??????????????





 :zwaai:

----------


## achmed

Hallo JMT, EDV, SIMON

Laat die meisje met rust en ga nog effe heel goed naar de spiegel kijken. Want jullie hebben zeker zwarte magie nodig als je weet wat ik bedoel ' spiegeltje spiegeltje aan de wand wie is de ********* in de land '


Ciao,

Mustapha

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door achmed_ 
> *Want jullie hebben zeker zwarte magie nodig als je weet wat ik bedoel*


Nee ik weet echt niet waar je het over hebt.

Simon

----------


## Vogeltje

jazakallhoe kajiren !!!!

soekran voor deze informatie  :duim:

----------


## Ridouan

Sihr en de vormen:

http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=en...&QR=9432&dgn=3

Geneesmanieren met bewijzen:

http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=en...QR=12918&dgn=3

Hoe ermee om te gaan:

http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=en...QR=11290&dgn=3

Hoe sihr weg te krijgen:

http://63.175.194.25/index.php?ln=en...QR=13792&dgn=3

----------


## Hamza-T

> Jij bent wel een rare hoor! Wie gebruikt er zijn echte voornaam en familienaam op een forum>>>???????!!!!! Ik niet hoor.


Ik wel, ik heet echt Hamza en mijn achternaam begint met een T.
De rest zeg ik niet,want ik ben geen zwarte piet.

Harry,
Plus de sahabe Bilal was ook zwart en het is goed mogelijk dat de profeet Soelaimaan(a.s.) ook zwart was,maar dat sla je over.

----------


## Joesoef

Tussen je oren.

----------


## Chatoloog

> _Geplaatst door J.M.T._ 
> *
> eigenlijk is het beter niet op haar 'stellingen' te reageren.*


*
Hoeraaaaaaaaa ik heb J.M.T. betrapt op iets zinnigs
**
want zolang je de kennis niet hebt om op die stellingen te reageren kun je beter zwijgen. 
EN als je kennis te duur vindt om te vergaren probeer onwetendheid als gratis alternatief
*

 :plet:  
 :knife_head: : 
 :schok:  
 :zwaai:

----------


## Amellady

> _Geplaatst door Medea-Sefieroth_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Jij bent wel een rare hoor! Wie gebruikt er zijn echte voornaam en familienaam op een forum>>>???????!!!!! Ik niet hoor. Medea is een figuur uit de Griekse mythologie en Sefieroth is een Joodse benaming voor de emanatieleer van God![Kabbalah]
> 
> 
> 
> dus Sefieroth is geen familienaam!    En ik ben wel degelijk een blanke Nederlandse*


Ach let maar niet op J.M.T. Die denk dat ze het patent heeft op het nederlander zijn. Laat haar dus maar lekker stickertjes plakken, er op ingaan is tijdverspilling (tenzij je het als entertainment ziet natuurlijk).

----------


## achmed

> _Geplaatst door harry_ 
> *
> 
> juist niet 
> 
> maar als de politiek in nederland straks met een nieuw kabinet zit MOETEN zij eens het lef hebben de mythologie van de islam in europa DOOR TE PRIKKEN.
> 
> Niks "eerbied" maar gewoon net als alle andere religie-en benaderen. Maar vooral op de tegenstrijdigheden wijzen die in de islam opgesloten zit.
> 
> ...


Nu begrijp ik waarom jij de hele tijd reacties geeft op ' zwart' en ' duivel '. Met deze tekst hierboven zet je de laatste punt op de i. Jij bent zelf een ZWARTE DUIVEL, en alsjeblieft duivel gebruik de naam niet van allah(swt) en wat betreft ' onze zegeningen', jullie zullen zeker gezegent worden wanneer jullie terecht komen in de aarde ( als jullie doodgaan).

mazzel

----------


## Dan

Medea,

Slechts n Naam is krachtig genoeg om mensen te bevrijden van de duivelse praktijken zwarte magie, en dat is de Naam van Jezus Christus, de Zoon van God. 

Dan

----------


## Amellady

> _Geplaatst door J.M.T._ 
> *Amellady
> 
> Mijn stickertje zal jou nooit bereiken!*


och jee

nou vergaat m'n wereld echt
wat heb ik nou nog voor doel in mn leven.

----------


## M23

Soubhana Allah...

----------


## FaCciNo

ehm.. Just checking

----------

